# Tablet advice needed please



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I am an out-&-out Windows PC enthusiast and have a WiFi home network but have no knowledge of tablets.

Yesterday my wife expressed her interest in getting an iPad. Though she said 'iPad' it turns out that to her, iPad is the generic name for a tablet.

I need to decide on which type to buy her for her birthday.

So, my quest for advice is your general opinions in the various tablets available - Which is your favourite and why.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I am an android enthusiast, but for some beginners - an iPad is an easier route to take because it's a bit easier to learn than the android OS.

If you're looking for an android tablet though, Motorola has the Xoom out, which is very nice.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much are you looking to spend on the tablet?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

CF: thanks

MC: What ever it takes to get the right one - we don't need Phone connectivity as long as it has WiFi - we here that a new iPad is on the horizon for release in March ... but ?

Totally open minded on budget and type


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend this:

Samsung Galaxy Tab

You can look at the specs/features your self, but I have the Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0 ,which is a mini version of this you could say, and I love the thing!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks - I have been looking at the Tab 10.1 this morning. It looks good. One thing I can't work out is if it has GPS or not. One web review I read gave a 'yes' to GPS but I cant find reference elswhere.

I guess it looks like a Galaxy Tab 10.1 or the iPad2. I am erring toward the Tab. That said, if anyone has a strong opinion on either or another, I would appreciate the comments.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

All I can tell you is that my Samsung Device (which is almost the same thing) has GPS.

If the 10.1 tab doesn't come with GPS I can assure you that it WILL have A-GPS (Assisted GPS which is threw Wi-Fi).


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what would the table be used for, that is the big question. the use could determine the features needed. does she what something big or small, will it be for streaming or play media on hand? will it be for games or reading? or is it just something she wants but no real use - yet.

If she has an itunes account with lots of purchases, may want to stick with ipad. 

I was recently looking for a tablet myself but decided on a phablet instead so I would not have to two devices with me (cell and tablet). It is not too big and not too small. It will be both a cell phone and a small tablet.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the input.

Sobeit: Your questions are the right ones to ask and make her think. However, if she was to read and answer them ....

She is so un techie, she doesn't even want to know how to switch one of my laptops on. It was completely out of character for her to even express a passing interest in a tablet, let alone say that she would like one for her birthday (70th!)

She said that all she wants to do is read books (she has seen my Kindle), do email, be able to Skype our son in Australia, word process and look at photographs. She would not use any audio (music or talking books) 

That puts her needs into the low spec side of the market... However, if we are going to get a tablet, I have to look at other factors:

It has to integrate with our Windows based home network. More importantly, there is a strong possibility that she will try using the tablet but will then put it to one side and rely on me for home IT services :grin:

… So that leaves the spec to what I would like in the eventuality of her giving it to me to use. :wink: 

I have a large library of mp3 music, even larger photographic library. I use GPS tracker/loggers to geotag photographs and also to log/track journeys. I already have an Android phone (HTC Desire HD) which I watch Internet TV in bed – having a 10 inch screen would save a lot of eye strain too. 

So far, the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 is the prime candidate (32 or 64Gb ?? ) but WiFi only – Don’t want Internet on the go.

EDIT: Samsung is the flavour of the month at the moment - Just bought a Samsung Smart TV, PVR & Blueray player etc - she is very pleased with it and is now a Samsung enthusiast.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

galaxy tab would be in my top two choices however it seems a kindle fire would be perfect for her needs. neither has an sd type slot so she will have to sync anytime she wants to add something. One other brand that seems to be pretty popular is the acer tablets. 

All I know is it will be a tough decision for you - good luck


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Sobeit - I just had a look at the specs of the Kindle Fire. I think I will stay with the Tab as the probable choice. Though it will primarily be for my wife & even if she does get to use it extensively, I will still be using it as well.

I have explored the accessories available for the Tab & a USB adaptor will get round the card reader issues or even using the TAB as an external drive for the purpose of adding pictures & music.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

More or less decided on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 64Gb wifi. (But not cast in concrete yet!)
+ docking keyboard
+ USB adaptor
+ a case


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well if you want it to act as a computer then why not get this:

www.asustablets.us

Its 4x better then the Tab plus it comes with a FREE upgrade to Ice Cream Sandwhich!

Also no need for a 64GB tablet unless you like a lot of movies. Otherwise you'll never need that much.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

DonaldG said:


> More or less decided on the Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 64Gb wifi. (But not cast in concrete yet!)
> + docking keyboard
> + USB adaptor
> + a case


a keyboard and a case - would a laptop not be better....like the mac air if you want something small???? :whistling::hide::grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

sobeit said:


> a keyboard and a case - would a laptop not be better....like the mac air if you want something small???? :whistling::hide::grin:


A mac air? ha! :wink: Don't over pay for a small computer! :nono:

If you can spend the 1k for the mac then buy a nice Windows 7 tablet. :rofl:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The reason that a laptop is out of the equation is that my wife cannot get used to a mouse or the tiny touch-pad on a laptop. When she tried a friends iPad, she found that the touchscreen gestures much easier to perform.


OK guys - the decision has been made and we have ordered:
Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 64Gb 3G
Docking Keyboard for use when at home
We pick it up on this Thursday afternoon - unfortunately we wont be home until bed time, so no chance of playing with it until Friday... But it does give me time to get the battery charged up.

All I need to do now is to make sure that we get the right Apps for her (and me :grin. I have been trawling Adroid Market and depending on the Apps already on the 10.1, I plan to get the following:

Documents to Go (Pro version) 
K-9 Mail for a POP3 account we have
PrinterShare - this one needs further investigating as I am not sure if it will work with a 'home network'
PlayerPro Music Player for my big collection of MP3 classical stuff (I have this app on my HTC Desire HD - it is magic and perfect for my needs.)

I will also look for GPS tracker/logging Apps too

Thanks to you all for the advice so far - Any comments or suggestions on the apps will be most welcome,


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No need to buy the Documents To Go Pro Version. The tablet should come with ThinkFree Office.

I would use this GPS Tool.

For your e-mail the Tablet will have a build in e-mail program that you can connect with Hotmail, GMail, Yahoo, or even your home POP3 email.

If you need any more help on apps let me know.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks - I have added the GPS Tool to my list. Obviously I can't download anything until I get the Tab. Nor will I do so until I have looked at all the included Apps

I appreciate the help. 

The power-packs I mentioned in the my PM are:
11,000mAh - the one I have bought for my son in Australia.

12,000mA - This is the one that I use - it will be extra handy with the Tab 10.1

I have found myself in places where I don't have convenient recharging access and my son is a lighting engineer in the film industry and often finds himself on location, high up on a cherry picker for hours etc - the 11,000mAh will be his backup.:grin:

Available much cheaper via Amazon...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Those are very cool! I have never seen a device like that before!

I might just get one for my self.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Initially, I was going to buy a couple of spare batteries then I saw the large capacity power packs...

Amazon.com (USA)
11,000mAh

I couldn't find the 12,000mAh device on US Amazon. I bought both of mine from Amazon.co.uk
at about 33% cheaper than direct from Tecknet. The 12,000 took 3 weeks to deliver - I think they are made to order.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Just found this one on Amazon USA 18,000mAh!

A bit over the top! Cheaper to buy 2 x 11,000mAh and get 22,000mAh :grin: Yeah....

EDIT: This one looks interesting at 10,000mAh


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Also no need for a *64GB* tablet unless you like a lot of movies. Otherwise you'll never need that much.


I think it was Bill gates who once said _"No one will ever need more than 64kilobytes of memory!"_ :rofl:

I do a lot of international travelling. some times in places where access to power and/or internet are not easily available.

I have a 21.5Mpx camera that I shoot in 'RAW' and JPG. Each press of the button produces 25~28Mb file. Multiply that by up to 400 photos a day, you can now see the benefit of 64Gb extra storage space. (When I cover an air show, for example, I can take up to 7000 images per day)

But you are correct, I _may_ not ever need that memory. I shall have my laptop and an external 1Tb HD but after loosing 40,000 images when I had a double HD failure (Drives C & backup D), I have become paranoid about data back up. On my desktop, I have 4 internal drives and 3 externals. Total 7Tb. I now keep THREE copies of everything

Oh.. & yes, I will be taking a stack of DVDs to burn as & when I have the time!


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

I would like to recommend iPad, because its amazing. You may checkout iPad exclusive features here.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you Johnsrock. However I have now purchased a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1. which in my opinion is far better than the iPad in many ways. Better definition screen, slightly larger screen, supports flash ( which the iPad doesn't, thereby 10s of 1000s of websites beyond reach) but more importantly it is Android driven not iOS.


----------



## johnsrock (Jul 27, 2011)

Its sound good, you have change my mind because I am also Android user and I know the benefits of Android OS.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

Not sure why you didn't look into the Asus Transformer or Transformer Prime. Both of them are considered tops among Android tablets. I have the Transformer with a dock and it's very handy. 

Ipad is great for people who wants simplicity. That's why so many kids and grandparents buy it....and everyone in between.


----------

